# How Could I Improve My Art?



## Nujui (Jan 31, 2011)

Is there anyway I could improve on it? Here are all the things that I have drew so far.










(Yes I know that the objection is warped)





This was sort of a rush job.





This is only part of him. I will scan him and show the rest later.

So, is there anything I could improve on?


----------



## Saken (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a good start, i'm not saying i'm a god at drawing or anything, but the only way to get better is to practice.
Also some of your stuff looks a bit... wierd... i would suggest learning the human body a bit more, even if you are only drawing cartoons, because knowing human proportions also means you can exaggerate them, resulting in cartoon characters.

Your lines, in these pictures, are mostly jagged and too straight or look unnatural. You have to learn how to add a diversity to the lines, because in the end, a picture is made of a very large amount of lines.

I'm not insulting your work or anything, you are only 14 too, so I'm just giving you a basis of what to work on so you can become awesome in the future


----------



## Nujui (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I've been drawing for about a week now, but I've been trying to do something else instead of video game characters. I can see why see why you think they are weird, like you said I exaggerate some parts of them. And I'm not a god at drawing either, so I don't expect any of what I draw to come out perfect.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 31, 2011)

Hold the phone. We actually have a section for art that doesn't get enough use, let me just move this topic over there.

On the topic at hand, your lines are a bit sharp, but you could work with that. Perhaps instead of altering them, go with it. Perhaps something like this. Note the angular, almost jagged lines.


----------



## Nujui (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> Hold the phone. We actually have a section for art that doesn't get enough use, let me just move this topic over there.
> 
> On the topic at hand, your lines are a bit sharp, but you could work with that. Perhaps instead of altering them, go with it. Perhaps something like this. Note the angular, almost jagged lines.


I may just try that, thank you.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 1, 2011)

Here's another.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2011)

Try to use basic shapes as an outline before you draw. That way (no offense) your drawings won't look "choppy".


----------



## Nujui (Feb 1, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> Try to use basic shapes as an outline before you draw. That way (no offense) your drawings won't look "choppy".


Thank you. I'm gonna try and draw some other things and post them.


----------



## Splych (Feb 2, 2011)

try what RoboticBuddy said . my friends who have really nice art pieces started off with drawing simple shapes . mainly circles and squares . with circles , you practice drawing neatness and squares [or any straight edged shape] on well, straightness . at least in this way , the only thing you will ever need is a pencil and eraser .


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> try what RoboticBuddy said . my friends who have really nice art pieces started off with drawing simple shapes . mainly circles and squares . with circles , you practice drawing neatness and squares [or any straight edged shape] on well, straightness . at least in this way , the only thing you will ever need is a pencil and eraser .


Thanks.

Also, I drew this layton, is it any good?


----------



## imshortandrad (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I think what works for me is doing a basic outline of things first. Like what was previously stated, basic shapes. And then add more detail as you go. I also studied the proportions of the human body as well, and it gave me a better idea of how to draw people.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 2, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think what works for me is doing a basic outline of things first. Like what was previously stated, basic shapes. And then add more detail as you go. I also studied the proportions of the human body as well, and it gave me a better idea of how to draw people.








 Short and Rad. Heya!


----------



## imshortandrad (Feb 2, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been gone for a while. ;D


OH. I forgot to mention. Add shading to everything. Looks nicer, in my opinion.


----------



## Devin (Feb 2, 2011)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pft. Back off.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

(Just messing with you.)

On Topic: I'm just a doodler, but I am taking art classes. From my perspective, try to use a charcoal pencil, or a different medium that best suits your style. I personally use a normal pencil, but I also experiment in pastel, charcoal, and lighter types of pencils.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you for all the suggestions. 

Also, here is a better version of the Professor Layton I drew. Probably one of the best things I ever have drew.


----------



## imshortandrad (Feb 2, 2011)

RoxasIsSora said:
			
		

> Pft. Back off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Had to rofl at that. xD

I bought some sketching pencils that are really useful. Pastel is REALLY messy, but works well if you know how to use it.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Feb 2, 2011)

You could use more shading in your drawings, shades bring out minor features (like the nose, eyes, fingers) and complement major features (arms, body, hands)


----------



## geoflcl (Feb 2, 2011)

As previously stressed, starting out by creating a rough basis a great way to plan out the basic structure of your art. It's a great way to get the gist of your picture down, revise as you need to, without needing to focus on the fine details until the time becomes necessary. In this stage of your process, it's good to try not to focus on one part of the drawing over another, but to view it as a whole. A good baseline will improve the finished product significantly!

Also, I see you're leaning toward a more cartoony/anime style... at least, the characters you've been drawing seem to be of that style. For this style, the lines are a very important part of how finished an polished a picture looks. Try to keep the lines smooth and even throughout, and of adequate length. This will make your pictures look more professional and refined, and helps stimulate your overall craftiness, as well!

There's no wrong way to draw, I think. No one's perfect, either. There are only different styles. However, a style can be unrefined. Perhaps your art style aims to be different from all of ours. The only way to really find your style is to _keep practicing!_ That way, you'll become better at what you do, recognize ways to fix things, and create good habits and practices for your compositions, all in a natural, personalized way. The best part about practice is looking back at something you drew mere weeks or months ago, and seeing how much you've improved already. There's no feeling like it!

Keep at it!  I can tell by your current work that you possess lots of raw talent, and you're filled to the brim with potential. Keep practicing and study your subject matter, and you'll flourish!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

I drew another thing. And this time I add shading. I can't show the rest right now as I can't use the scanner at the moment, but here's a pic of it.





Edit: Fixed some writing errors ( I type way too fast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## .Chris (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I drew Another thing. And this time I add shading. I can't show the rest right now as I can't use the scanner that the moment, but here's a pic of it.


that looks nice! its better than your last one. (you can compare it to my avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Feb 2, 2011)

As probably already stated, draw a frame for your character, and a line of action (i think thats what its called) which kinda determines your characters posture, and how he/she is facing. If you have time I recommend taking an art class. I was totally against taking it (my pride as someone who has largely self taught), but it really helped me a lot, in terms of structuring my characters. Good start though! also... probably obvious but practice! practice makes present (there is no perfect)


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

IchigoK2031 said:
			
		

> As probably already stated, draw a frame for your character, and a line of action (i think thats what its called) which kinda determines your characters posture, and how he/she is facing. If you have time I recommend taking an art class. I was totally against taking it (my pride as someone who has largely self taught), but it really helped me a lot, in terms of structuring my characters. Good start though! also... probably obvious but practice! practice makes present (there is no perfect)


Actually, I am in a art class right now, though we are just making clay animals right now. Though we did practice shading about a couple of months ago. I think it's starting to pay off.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 2, 2011)

I like your pictures. You look like have a kind of art skill. Your picture have cute feeling but shape (such as eyes shape and position) isn't perfect. You could improve skill by practicing. If you like to draw human cartoons, you should start to study the face, the body and hand, practice to draw each elements. The important points that you should improve from my point of view is eyes, face shape and body shape, concentrate to improve eyes drawing skill is the first piority.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> I like your pictures. You look like have a kind of art skill. Your picture have cute feeling but shape (such as eyes shape and position) isn't perfect. You could improve skill by practicing. If you like to draw human cartoons, you should start to study the face, the body and hand, practice to draw each elements. The important points that you should improve from my point of view is eyes, face shape and body shape, concentrate to improve eyes drawing skill is the first piority.


That's the thing I REALLY suck at. Making the eyes right. I think what I'm going to do is maybe  draw a human hand, eyes, and other sorts until I get better at it.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> tomrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, practice make perfect but I still like the cute feeling of your pics. Akira Toriyama who draw well known Dragon Ball and Dr. Slump mangas is an example that I like his primal arts style more than later art style. His primal arts has more cute feeling than later. I wish you don't do a mistake like him


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Sheaperd121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can see what you mean about Akira Toriyama. I've seen some of the of Dragon Ball Manga (And I mean VERY little) and some of his work does have a cute feel to it.

Though, could you tell me how my drawings look cute? Because I honestly don't see how some of them are cute.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 2, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> tomrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's hard to describe because it's the individual feeling. It's lines and the shape ratio, for example, generally large eyes is more cute small eyes, curve and chubby (like cartoon in your sig.). The most cute object for me is the dog in the first pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I wish you think less about cute, draw as your style. Practice and adjust each elements, one by one, until you have more and more impression on your picture.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 2, 2011)

I drew Lynne's face. What do you think?


----------



## Cloak519 (Feb 2, 2011)

I double-took just... thought this thread said 'How can I improve Met Art'.
Hmmm I like the art in this thread. Don't know if it's already been suggested but there are teach-yourself-Manga books on Amazon and my sister finds them useful.


----------



## Terminator02 (Feb 2, 2011)

proportions man... the head is puny and the arm is short and fat




look at his left should, it's dislocated, other than that it's pretty good (except maybe the eyes+nose could be better)


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> proportions man... the head is puny and the arm is short and fat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going ti try and redraw him sometime. I messed up on his proportions big time.

Also, I drew some other things and I scanned them.








What do you think?


----------



## Devin (Feb 3, 2011)

The guys head is pretty good. I like the shading. His body however is a bit off.

The girls hair is a bit messed up, but I see what your trying to do. You get better with practice.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 3, 2011)

Great drawings, i love them.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2011)

they are better than mine lol
dont worry i have a problem with proportion too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Over sized tits

but like everyone else said practice makes perfect, so whenever you have freetime, even if its just a little doodle something.


----------



## Myke (Feb 3, 2011)

you need some serious work man. I know your just starting but right now I don't think pinpointing what's wrong with your drawings is really going to help much. You need to just draw a LOT, and make those mistakes, observe them, learn and try to not make them next time which you probably still will for quite some time. I don't know how serious you are about doing it (like if you want to do art for a living), but if you want to make your stuff look pro, repetition is key and learning stuff in that repetition. draw ALL THE TIME. It's good that you are taking art classes, listen to your teachers try to understand what they are telling you to do. Draw from life if you want to learn to stylize figures. Without a proper foundation of life drawing, stylization is practically impossible. To stylize something correctly you must have extensive knowledge on the subject matter, otherwise you won't know what or how to stylize a certain facial feature, or a certain muscle, etc etc...also copy a lot of the artists you like. Like those phoenix wright things, don't try to draw them from memory, straight up copy them and try to understand why the artist drew it that way.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> you need some serious work man. I know your just starting but right now I don't think pinpointing what's wrong with your drawings is really going to help much. You need to just draw a LOT, and make those mistakes, observe them, learn and try to not make them next time which you probably still will for quite some time. I don't know how serious you are about doing it (like if you want to do art for a living), but if you want to make your stuff look pro, repetition is key and learning stuff in that repetition. draw ALL THE TIME. It's good that you are taking art classes, listen to your teachers try to understand what they are telling you to do. Draw from life if you want to learn to stylize figures. Without a proper foundation of life drawing, stylization is practically impossible. To stylize something correctly you must have extensive knowledge on the subject matter, otherwise you won't know what or how to stylize a certain facial feature, or a certain muscle, etc etc...also copy a lot of the artists you like. Like those phoenix wright things, don't try to draw them from memory, straight up copy them and try to understand why the artist drew it that way.


So, what you're saying is I should focus on drawing more and look at other works and try to see how people draw like that? Also, I am pretty serious about drawing. I don't want to do it for a living, but I want to try and make my drawings the best that I can.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 3, 2011)

Also, my art class is going to end soon. Pretty much we go to art class for 12 weeks and then we go to one of the other classes.


----------



## Myke (Feb 3, 2011)

yeah just keep drawing as much as possible after your art class. the more you draw the better. And yes study from other artists, try to understand how and why their art works. making good art takes a lot of time, self discipline, frustration, and sacrifice. it's almost a masichistic process, but once it's all done and it looks solid and clean, you feel awesome.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I said I would redraw Phoenix wright, and here is what I have of him so far.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

It is great, but i am thinking if it is my point of view or the hand is kinda big?


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> It is great, but i am thinking if it is my point of view or the hand is kinda big?


I think it's the way I took the picture. His hand isn't that big.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 4, 2011)

Youre improving, day by day.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 4, 2011)

Practice and *take your time* with your drawings


----------



## Devin (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm gonna bring some of my art from Art class, to show you. Nothing special, just wanted to show you what not to do. xD


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't understand, is anything wrong with it?


----------



## nando (Feb 4, 2011)

i would suggest you loosen up a bit. it looks like you are drawing your lines in one try. do lots of very fast sketches instead. focus on proportions and shapes instead of single steady lines.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> i would suggest you loosen up a bit. it looks like you are drawing your lines in one try. do lots of very fast sketches instead. focus on proportions and shapes instead of single steady lines.


Are you saying that I'm being a bit straight with my lines?


----------



## nando (Feb 4, 2011)

it's a bit heavy handed. which is fine as an end product but it looks like it's also your starting point.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you sketch before draw hard lines? Sketch lines will help to draw lines easier and finnier. Your lines has a bit distortion and not sharp but that is a very minor and will improve time by time. Has more practice!









From your last drawing, abdomen, arm and legs look like a little strange position. You may try to sketch a skeleton line of shoulder, arm, breast, legs (do you understand what I mean?), will help you to draw body shape and position more correct.


Cloth and wear is another issue which will help human character look good but it's a bit hard to practice. To improve cloth drawing need to observe wrinkle practice drawing it to be natural feel of fabric.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 4, 2011)

tomrev said:
			
		

> Do you sketch before draw hard lines? Sketch lines will help to draw lines easier and finnier. Your lines has a bit distortion and not sharp but that is a very minor and will improve time by time. Has more practice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna finish this drawing and start over. I was in to big if a hurry to draw this.

Edit: Also I doodle something because I was bored.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 4, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> tomrev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could only say "it's cute".


----------



## RNorthex (Feb 4, 2011)

copying helps somewhat, but what u should rly do is look at some simple tutorials
because like this, you don't know how they managed to draw the hands/faces etc
e.g. if sy asks you to draw the same picture but with the characters turned to - let's say - to the right by 15 degrees, you might get stumped

i hardly took any art classes
what i did is download a whole bunch of tutorial books in pdf and read them, starting with anatomy
hell, i didn't even try to draw any characters, i started with hands/legs/torso etc only
it gets easy real quick

if i rly-rly can't draw sth, i look up to a reference art/photo

at least, that's all i do for improvement


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile, as I've been working on somethings, though here's a pikachu drew. I tried to color him too, but the paper had a whole in it when I was trying to erase something, so I stop.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 16, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while. Here's something for Valentines day. Nothing great, just a cupid kirby I drew.


----------



## Splych (Feb 16, 2011)

your pictures bother me a little . . .
they don't really seem . . . proportional .
even if it just kirby , the way it's not really a round circle is something you should work on .


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 16, 2011)

Better paper. Also, buy a nice set of geometry tools. I don't draw, but last time I tried, I used a mathematical compass, and it came out pretty darn nice.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 16, 2011)

Hm...I remember drawing kirby a couple times a long time ago...but I don't recall ever using a compass (tries to dig up a picture from the long lost past...meh, can't find it...but I found a lot of other drawings xD).


----------



## Nujui (Feb 16, 2011)

TehSkull said:
			
		

> Better paper. Also, buy a nice set of geometry tools. I don't draw, but last time I tried, I used a mathematical compass, and it came out pretty darn nice.


I actually have good paper, it's just been running out a lot is all. I'll probably buy some more later.


----------



## Ducky (Feb 21, 2011)

The best tip I can give you when it comes to art :

NEVER THROW AWAY WHAT YOU MADE!
NEVER!
Don't 'X' it.
Don't erase it.
Don't burn it.
NOTHING.

This way you'll learn from your mistakes and you'll progress further. You could then watch how you did back then , and how you improved till now.


----------



## Issac (Feb 23, 2011)

Hey, Just by looking at the pieces you've done so far I think it looks like you draw "hard" right away.. I mean, that you put a lot of pressure on the pen(cil)... am I correct?
IF I am, then try to draw very very soft, leaving almost invisible lines on the paper... then you can draw more and more lines over them to find the "right" line, and then just trace that line "harder" when you're satisfied 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good work so far!!


----------



## Nujui (Feb 28, 2011)

Alright, I have something new to show ya guys, and this time I have good paper.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 2, 2011)

I've been think of buying some art supplies since I've ran in a little bit money.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Sterling (Mar 2, 2011)

That looks a lot better. Face looks good, and the hands and stuff looks like it has proportions. Straight lines could use a little more work though.


----------



## Splych (Mar 3, 2011)

great improvement on the newest drawing of yours .
supplies , i'd say :
- sketchbook [never rip a page out , keep them all to see how well you can improve over time]
- good quality eraser [Staedler Plastic Erasers are great general purpose ones , than there are Kneaded Erasers which are also great erasers too .]
- pencils [there are LOTS to choose from . i wasn't too interested in drawing , so i sticked with my basic Staedler norica and BicMatic 0.7mm mechanical pencils .]

that's all you really need to start off . any sketchbook is good, but the coiled ones i find are the best since they don't really "bend" paper the way spined ones are . in addition to that , they are easier to showcase with and the papers can simply be removed by ripping them off .

for erasers , i've heard good about the Pentel High-Polymer Erasers . on a personal note , i prefer the Staedler Mars Plastic Erasers and DESiGN Kneaded Erasers . make sure you choose one that doesn't smudge and erases well . 

for pencils , since you're just starting off , learn to use and master the HB Pencil . by simply adjusting the pressure and amount of layers you apply, you can find the shade that you want . i've been using the Staedler norica and BicMatic pencils which are great . if you go for a mechanical pencil , aim for one that's light and feels comfortable to draw with .


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 3, 2011)

Wow pinky, you are getting better day after day! Keep it up the great job!!!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 4, 2011)

I tried coloring, though I think it sort of failed.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 4, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I tried coloring, though I think it sort of failed.


Great job, man i'm really happy with your improvement, its going really fast. great JOB indeed.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 4, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I tried coloring, though I think it sort of failed.


You drawing and coloring isn't bad at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job and keep up the good work!


----------



## Nujui (Mar 5, 2011)

Here's another.


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 5, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Here's another.


So cute, Yo pinky, why dont you color him using a light blue color? It would be awesome!!


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Here's another.


You're drawing's good. You should color it, so it will look more nicer.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a question, when I showed other people these drawings, they keep asking me if I traced them or not.

I look at sources to draw theses. I draw from what I see, is that consider tracing?


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Mar 7, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> I look at sources to draw theses. I draw from what I see, is that consider tracing?


No, tracing would be putting a copy of the picture under your paper and draw out the lines that you can see through the paper. If they accused you of tracing, their just jealous.


----------



## Myke (Mar 7, 2011)

it's not tracing but it is copying. Good for learning but if you try to sell it, that's considered plagiarism which is pretty much copyright infringement and you can get sued for that. again nothing wrong if you are learning, but I wouldn't say you drew it up yourself. I would say you copied it form an original.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Myke said:
			
		

> it's not tracing but it is copying. Good for learning but if you try to sell it, that's considered plagiarism which is pretty much copyright infringement and you can get sued for that. again nothing wrong if you are learning, but I wouldn't say you drew it up yourself. I would say you copied it form an original.


Ah, ok.

Well, I drew some other things....


Spoiler















It's good for practicing I guess.


----------



## Splych (Mar 8, 2011)

as long as you don't profit off of these drawings , than you're completely fine .
simply using them as a resource or guide is not a problem . just keep in mind stating where it came from if you do publish online .


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you, all I really want to do is draw for fun and see how I get better from time to time, and then when I get good enough, draw something without looking at a source


----------



## Splych (Mar 8, 2011)

i am just wondering , 
but out of drawing with sources , what other kinds of drawings do you plan on creating ? 
i've noticed a lot of it revolved around gaming sources . do you plan on drawing your own characters ?


----------



## Nujui (Mar 8, 2011)

Splych said:
			
		

> i am just wondering ,
> but out of drawing with sources , what other kinds of drawings do you plan on creating ?
> i've noticed a lot of it revolved around gaming sources . do you plan on drawing your own characters ?


In a way, yes and no. I've wanted to draw characters I've made in my head, but I also wanted to draw thing's like cover art or maybe new characters, or characters doing different things.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 17, 2011)

Something dumb I made.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 18, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Something dumb I made.


What's that?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a Creeper.


----------



## Liezah (Mar 20, 2011)

Practice! Any doodles are a good way to practice strokes. Then try to find books or videos or articles on anatomy. Also try observing other illustrations etc. Oh and try using different mediums like paint/ charcoal/ crayons. That may trigger your artistic side. Everyone has their own style, just polish up your own in your own way. :3


----------



## Anakir (Mar 22, 2011)

Your lines are too hard and too tight. Its fine to have that shown as a final piece if you want it to have that graphic-like feel but you need to loosen up. Let your learning process be something where you experiment with many kinds of techniques. Gestural strokes are always good too. It takes a lot of practice to be good but at least you're determined at getting better.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 22, 2011)

I think the lines look hard because I use a sharpie after I draw them in pencil. Would you rather me draw without the sharpie?


----------



## Anakir (Mar 26, 2011)

Black naturally deadens things when added unless you want that heavy graphic effect.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

I think this one looks kinda crappy. I'm gonna try and fix it.



Spoiler











And yes, I know that his one foot is messed up.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I think this one looks kinda crappy. I'm gonna try and fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks okay for me. At first, you should draw the shape of the character you're drawing, but you have to draw it lightly so even if you did an mistake, you can erase it with no sign of trails of your pencil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Did you draw it without reference?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never drew him before, so I used a reference.


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> FiReFoX_7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I don't play Professor Layton on DS and I don't know too much about this game. But, what's the name of the boy you draw?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

FiReFoX_7 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luke Triton


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 10, 2011)

I've just drew this a few minutes ago.  View the spoiler. Don't ever think I just traced that from the original pic, you can see the difference between the original and to my drawing.



Spoiler: Luke Triton




*ORIGINAL PIC*


























EDIT: Sorry for some trace of lines, I rushed when I drew that.


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 22, 2011)

Look and see my drawing skillz!


Spoiler










No I'm not 8 year's old. I just kinda like spongebob,


----------



## cris92x (Apr 22, 2011)

My advice would be learn to draw a freehand circle. You seem to have problems drawing curved lines, your straight lined drawings are good but you seem to be afraid to draw curved. When you draw your hand should be relaxed, visualize the drawing in your head, focus and practice more on your proportions. Practice not lifting your pencil so much, you go over the same lines multiple times instead try to go for a solid line that way it will look more natural.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 22, 2011)

From what I see after skimming through your pics I can saftely assume that you suffer from the exact same problem I used to back when I drew "stuff". You press whatever you draw with hard againts the paper instead of making a set of lines to know which one will look best after the sketch is ready.

Also, you use pens instead of pencils, which should never, ever be done.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> From what I see after skimming through your pics I can saftely assume that you suffer from the exact same problem I used to back when I drew "stuff". You press whatever you draw with hard againts the paper instead of making a set of lines to know which one will look best after the sketch is ready.
> 
> Also, you use pens instead of pencils, which should never, ever be done.


I don't use pens I use pencils.......

It probably looks like that because I just go over it with a sharpie sometimes.


----------



## IchigoK2031 (Apr 23, 2011)

I used to draw hard, but l started drawing lighter, probably b/c I started working on how i did hair then found out I could adapt that to other things as well. But as I'm sure u have heard before go light, then darken it, plus its easier to erase with mistakes. Also like others say don't throw away stuff you aren't proud of. I shouldn't either...I usually draw badly...when I'm uninspired. But lighter lines, and use reference lines for framing... I still don't do line of action and stuff like I should... I did a new drawing if u want to see it its here: http://gbatemp.net/t289737-new-drawing


----------



## Nujui (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 27, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> I think this one looks kinda crappy. I'm gonna try and fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, obviously you had 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on the mind.

Doesn't look bad, really. You're certainly improving.


----------



## dib (Apr 28, 2011)

It's still all derivative.

You're attempting to mimic popular cartoon styles with absolutely _no_ grasp of the underlying fundamentals.  You clearly have not taken any time to learn perspective, proportions or anatomy.  You've attempted to jump ahead to the end product and as a result can only produce poorly drawn replications.

Considering said replicas are shaky line notebook doodles, I'm not certain you even grasp aesthetic value.  Most people would have--at the very least--cleaned these up and taken the time to scan the images instead of passing off cam shots.  That would make it passable for Deviantart standards.

This will hopefully show you that even when producing cartoon characters, an artist still has more going on than you may immediately understand.  If you have a sincere desire to ever "improve your art" I suggest you stop trying to take shortcuts and begin by learning basic drawing skills.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 28, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> You're attempting to mimic popular cartoon styles with absolutely _no_ grasp of the underlying fundamentals.  You clearly have not taken any time to learn perspective, proportions or anatomy.  You've attempted to jump ahead to the end product and as a result can only produce poorly drawn replications.
> If you have a sincere desire to ever "improve your art" I suggest you stop trying to take shortcuts and begin by learning basic drawing skills.


heh heh...that is what I do...completely ignore all the rest of it and just mimic and remix...Although it would be great to improve my art skills, my way of improving so far has been "Look at previous stuff I drew before and notice that they all look like shit, determine what looks like shit the most, and then draw something completely different while not caring about what looked like shit last time"...and surprisingly enough, I feel like my artwork has slightly improved from the lame crap I used to draw. Oh wait! I now understand! It's obvious that I have been unconsciously absorbing the proportions I wish my drawings to have while watching anime and reading manga. I see, I see...The only things I consider for basic drawing skills is the ability to draw a line, draw a circle, and know what the hell to draw.


----------



## dib (Apr 28, 2011)

In other words, you're telling me that practice translates into transitional improvement?  That is so insightful I must get it tattooed on my chest...upside down so I'll still be able to read it and not forget it.

I suppose the heart of the matter is the scope or what one wants to achieve.  The topic is here is "how could _ improve my art", so I am telling this person exactly how to do that.  If your personal goal is to forever copy anime characters onto notebook paper, then by all means don't reach any further than that._


----------



## Myke (Apr 28, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> In other words, you're telling me that practice translates into transitional improvement?  That is so insightful I must get it tattooed on my chest...upside down so I'll still be able to read it and not forget it.
> 
> I suppose the heart of the matter is the scope or what one wants to achieve.  The topic is here is "how could _ improve my art", so I am telling this person exactly how to do that.  If your personal goal is to forever copy anime characters onto notebook paper, then by all means don't reach any further than that._


_


practice DOES translate into transitional improvement. Even if you aren't applying anatomy or porportions yet, by repetition those things fall into place over time, eventually the artist will start focusing on these things as well if they want to push themselves any further. I don't think anyone here should even listen to your advice unless you are ready to throw down and show us your artwork. As of now you just sound like an elitest wanna be. Show us your work if you don't mind. and be honest. also stop trolling the art forum._


----------



## dib (Apr 28, 2011)

I know that perfectly well.  And I'm saying it's such an obvious statement that jurassicplayer had a non-point in bringing it up in response to my post.

Duskye can keep repeating these same steps--incorrectly--and winding up with the same results.  Or he can learn to do it right from the ground up.  That ultimately depends if he really _wants_ to improve.  But if I were collecting income for every 14 year old out there who said he wanted to draw but showed no aptitude for sitting down and learning it, I could buy and sell Steve Jobs a few thousand times over.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 28, 2011)

dib said:
			
		

> It's still all derivative.
> 
> You're attempting to mimic popular cartoon styles with absolutely _no_ grasp of the underlying fundamentals.  You clearly have not taken any time to learn perspective, proportions or anatomy.  You've attempted to jump ahead to the end product and as a result can only produce poorly drawn replications.
> 
> ...



All I asked was how I could improve. You don't think I know that half of my drawings suck? That I don't do much original stuff?


----------



## dib (Apr 29, 2011)

And that is how you improve.

First, don't worry about the sucking part.  Everybody starts out terrible.  I know a guy who was working for Marvel until a couple years ago, and his early stuff is laughable.  He's the first to joke about it.  Fast forward to adulthood with several comics under his belt, and he's drawing the comics for some of their top characters.

It all starts from a desire to imitate somebody, afterall.  We all have our idols and are secretly busting our arse just to catch up, with the hope of someday even one up'ing them.

But understand this--art is a long, tedious process that consumes copious amounts of your time.  The sort of quality that your favorite artists make to look so simple is the product of dedication.

If you're serious about getting to that point, you have to be willing to put in that legwork to study.  Get books on anatomy.  They have ones geared specifically toward drawing cartoons and caricatures if that's where you're looking, but you really can't go wrong with knowing too much.  Learn the rules that govern perspective and proportion so that you're not haphazardly scribbling lines across a page with no understanding of how they should look.

Learn to use some digital software while you're at it.  I use Corel Paint Shop Pro which could be found for all of $20-$30 online.  I can recommend plenty of freeware programs too.  What you're doing right now should probably be just the first phase toward a cleaner product--scan them and then redo it in vectors.  Add in some colors and you would have something pretty presentable.


----------



## alex_0706 (May 1, 2011)

try reading books like  how to draw manga's (not the real name)
or books like this


----------



## Nujui (May 15, 2011)

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## kudaku (May 18, 2011)

These video tutorials helped me alot, just wanting to share

http://youtu.be/f7rjoiTNJj0

http://youtu.be/8sFKNEvkPu8


----------



## Shockwind (May 18, 2011)

Draw the form of the character you wanted to draw, like anatomy of a dog, human, etc. So it'll be easier for you to draw the character, etc that you like.

EDIT: Or just draw plain shapes for your guide if it's hard for you to draw anatomy.


----------



## Nujui (May 18, 2011)

Thanks you two.

I probably won't be here for while, so thank you for the advice.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 18, 2011)

What-ever your level of drawing is, it's definitely a 1000 times better than mine.


----------



## Ethevion (May 18, 2011)

It definitely requires practice and more practice. A quick google search on drawing mangas game me this. If you're looking for cartoons, try googling it. There are lots of tutorials to help you out.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, it's been awhile hasn't it? Well, I only have one thing to post, and that's from my art class. Had to draw a hand. Sorry if it's pretty big, camera is acting funky.



Spoiler











(And yes I already see the problem with it, but it was something we had limited time to do.)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 8, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> Well, it's been awhile hasn't it? Well, I only have one thing to post, and that's from my art class. Had to draw a hand. Sorry if it's pretty big, camera is acting funky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well first off, the the pointer finger looks 2 dimensional, as if in the picture it were a paper hand.

Second, try adding the creases to the backs of the fingers, they look boneless.

Third, when one gives a "thumb up" the ends of their fingers tend to point inwards, towards their palms.

That is all for now.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 8, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, like I said it was done in a limited time so I couldn't fix all the problems


----------



## Anakir (Sep 9, 2011)

To be honest, you can't use that excuse. Every artwork will always be on "limited" time since nothing is really considered done. You can always add more or change it to please a different crowd. Like mentioned, start with basics. 

Look for shapes. Lightly draw out your shapes and connect them. Look for negative space. A lot of people tend to draw without any attention to negative space. Negative space has a hugeeee impact on your drawings.

One good thing I can say is that, although you mention that your artworks "suck," you have enough confidence to put it up for people to criticize. Now, regardless of the criticism, you need to accept it no matter how harsh it may be because you're trying to push your drawings further. We may be the wrong crowd to please though.

I have a bachelor of fine arts (drawing and painting). I have a lot of experience with critiques and I do a wide variety of genres and techniques. Just letting you know the things I mentioned aren't just thought of off the top of my head.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 9, 2011)

Anakir said:
			
		

> To be honest, you can't use that excuse. Every artwork will always be on "limited" time since nothing is really considered done. You can always add more or change it to please a different crowd. Like mentioned, start with basics.
> 
> Look for shapes. Lightly draw out your shapes and connect them. Look for negative space. A lot of people tend to draw without any attention to negative space. Negative space has a hugeeee impact on your drawings.
> 
> ...


Your right that time isn't a excuse, I just wanted to show what I did in a limited time as appose to me fixing it. I really never drew a hand before and when you only have around 40 mins to do it during class, you can't really fix everything especially if it's your first time doing so. Only reason I put it up with the problems was because I wanted people to point them out in case I miss one, that's all.

And I guess the reason why I keep saying that it sucks is because I've seen plenty better looking at other drawings, though that's what keeps pushing me though.


----------



## PurpleEyesOfDeat (Sep 11, 2011)

You will get the hang of it - I know it!
You will get better and better - I know it!
If you keep practicing, you can get better and better as you do it

xoxo


----------



## Nujui (Sep 17, 2011)

Another hand, a bit better this time.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 17, 2011)

You should seriously take drawing classes at your local community college.  They will really help (Drawing 1 will get you past where you are now).


----------



## Nujui (Sep 17, 2011)

I've been thinking about doing that, but I don't have the time (or possibly money) to do that. All I have right now is Art Class in school.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 17, 2011)

Stupid double post.


----------



## m3rox (Sep 17, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about doing that, but I don't have the time (or possibly money) to do that. All I have right now is Art Class in school.



Well that sucks.  Hopefully things change down the road for you and you can take the classes.

If it helps any, one of the art teachers at my school requires his students to read "the new drawing on the right side of the brain" (the other art teachers don't require this, but still teach the material that is covered in it).  You could give it a read and try doing the exercises.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, so far the only thing we've drawn is hands and other objects like the pencil my hand is holding. We recently had to draw a dream we had, though I wasn't able to take a picture of that, it was just me staring at clouds while standing on one.

Other then that, we just did basic shading techniques as well.


----------

